# Greenville, SC-Male Flat Coat Ret. X-8 mos. old!!



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just looked at the list of all those animals. All of their PTS date is 4/19. Gosh, some of them are so cute. There is a senior lab that was surrendered b/c family went overseas.... so sad!!!!


----------

